# Inflatibles in graveyard to cheesy?



## FTWingRiders (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't think so. Looks great. My yard has about 14 blow ups, including the cemetery, The kiddies love them. I have another area that is more for adults thats creepy, and they are warned before hand, but by the road where younger kids see it.. I say got for it!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I really dislike inflatables. Like REALLY. Like yards that are full of them I roll my eyes and I get judgey. 

That doesn't look awful though.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

First of all, if you like it then its the end of discussion with what others think about it. I personally feel they can have a place, if you like them then keep doing what you like. They dont pay your bills, so why do you care what anyone else thinks of your decorating. We can all like what we like and everyone has reasons for what we do. 

Theres plenty others do that is not in my taste. Doesnt mean I would judge them as inferior in decorating thought/effort. Its just our own , key word, personal tastes. Honestly bugs me people cant just accept others choices and think of them as " wrong". Unless its something illegal then keep doing what you like with the designs. Heck Im just happy people are even decorating at all! If someone has opinions, suggest they do it on their own property.

Btw, I really like your setup. If you want a critique Id say light that inflatable up a bit more. The lighting and everything else looks great as is. Youre doing an awesome job and should be proud.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I think it looks fine there. If you want to change it then change it. If you like it then leave it.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

it all depends on the set up. I do think yours look pretty good with the inflatable


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I think originally because the first inflatables were super cartoon-y that it turned a lot of people off. The most newer ones are a lot better and inflatables have come a long way. I used to be an inflatable hater too, but they've grown on me. I rent and currently have a very flat yard. Inflatables give my display height and fill space nicely while packing down into tiny boxes at the end of the season. Kids, teens, and adults still find my yard scary even with 2-4 inflatables set up every year.

All that being said, if you like it then keep going with it! It's your display and you should enjoy it. Everyone has their own style and their own tastes. If you want to go more realistic then you might want to consider removing the inflatable, but that really depends on the look and feel you want to go for. Death is always a looming specter that has no real form so technically the giant inflatable reaper gives it a visible form.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

It's all in the artistic choices...Since he's not the artist, who cares?...He probably doesn't even decorate his yard....ZR


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Agree with Kittyvibe - it's your yard display, so if you like it and the kids that come to your house like it, your neighbor is certainly capable of doing his/her own yard without inflatables if they don't like it, but you don't need to change a thing based off their suggestions. 

I tend to not use them in the beginning, but there are many now that look darn good to me, and I now collect blow molds and do some silly stuff that makes me just as happy as the creepy stuff I also used to do and still occasionally bring out. It's all about what makes YOU happy and the trick or treaters too.  

I think your setup - including the inflatable - is perfectly fine. 

And another thing to remember - the very little trick or treaters LOVE inflatables and blow molds and fun stuff. So you can always tell the neighbor if they have any further critique that the inflatables in your display are for the little kids so they have something that isn't super scary.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm with lilibat, I personally don't like them but that's just me. As everyone has stated, all that really matters is if YOU like it.


----------



## Kairayn (Mar 14, 2018)

I personally prefer not to use inflatables myself, but that's because they don't fit my personal tastes. 

I actually like that inflatable in your setup, and like others have said if you like it, keep it. I've always said that i decorate for my own entertainment; hopefully others enjoy it too. 

Then again, i don't mind the occasional constructive criticism either. It gets me thinking in ways i might not have otherwise.


----------



## PollyCarbon (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats a nice set up. Reaper fits there as a centerpiece and looks good with the other props so I say critics be damned, keep it.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

First things first: Tell your neighbor to put up his own display,and then the block will be twice as awesome. He can style his however he wants.

Second: don't take this the wrong way, but any time there's a graveyard in the front yard of a house, it's not going to get great marks for realism on any sort of absolute scale. It's _stylized_ scary, and that's perfectly fine. I like your reaper in your display.

My main comment on style is that a display looks better (to me) if it has a unified theme and some visual composition. Yours seems to qualify on those criteria. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

lilibat said:


> I really dislike inflatables. Like REALLY. Like yards that are full of them I roll my eyes and I get judgey.
> 
> That doesn't look awful though.


I do too, I hate inflatables with a passion and would never own one. That said, it's up to the OP what they want to put in their yard and nobody else's opinions matter. Do what you like, stop worrying about anyone else.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

I also wanted to tag onto what Frankie's Girl said about the little ones. I've found that the tiny tots are often too afraid to approach if the house is too spooky. I've ended up separating my display into "friendly" stuff at the front of the house, which includes an inflatable, and then spookier stuff in the back yard, where the lighting is easier to control. One side effect of that is that I'm now effectively serving the full age range of trick or treaters, from the two year old who gets a candy bar at the front door, to the parents and grandparents who go through the mad scientist lab and get a 0.75 oz test tube of "whole blood" (cabernet) or "plasma" (chardonnay) as their "adult fun-size" treat. It makes me happy to be un-doing the trend of aging out of Halloween. Everyone should get to participate.

Long story short, there's a place and a use for cheesy.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Skele Tom I agree with you on Halloween being for all ages, I too have always had different treats for the adults because we get so many. I like to have different things for different age groups. I was one that did not like inflatables also but they seem to keep pushing them at us and Jerry that takes care of us>>>>>he loves the inflatables and just started buying them. Oh how I dreaded it, him putting them up. Now years later I like them but more important is the kids just seem fascinated by them, especially how they look in a dark yard so different then what you see in the store displayed.

I have weird ones, xmas we have a bull rider, hubby was a bull rider, we have santa on one of them turn around mowers, they are just weird. But we have pretty traditional ones for Halloween and we just have 2. I have a huge yard and would love to set more of them up because our yard is really dark, but every season I always spend all my dough on props so there is never enough money to buy another inflatable, maybe next year!!

One piece of advice.......never listen to the neighbors! If it was up to my neighbors they would love to run me out along with my Halloween and Xmas decorations
Last year they really did me in.....everyone turned off their porch lights and no one gave out candy. How sad for the kids.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Your haunt looks fine. Do what you want to do!

Most of the TOTs that come to my home love the inflatables. The other big haunt in the neighborhood does the super creepy stuff, so between the both of us the neighborhood is covered. We are the only ones that bother with big displays. Very limited storage area, so having inflatables works to my advantage that way. If I had a big basement to do storage I probably would have other types of display pieces.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Your setup is great! Inflatables "work" there. Wouldn't work at our place, we go for atmosfear...
Your yard, your business.
But, back to your question; Inflatables? Cheesier than an Italian restaurant...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

You have a great cemetery. Killing the inflatables and going 'more realistic' would look great. However, it would also up the 'rating' I think. Right now, it's a great mix of realism with approachable fun mixed in. Pulling the inflatables would easily push it into too scary for younger tots. Not that THAT would be a bad thing if you want to move that direction either.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

It looks amazing! Since he has so many ideas, let him incorporate them into his own haunt. 

Those do can't do - criticize. Ignore him and Happy Halloween!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Muffy said:


> Skele Tom I agree with you on Halloween being for all ages, I too have always had different treats for the adults because we get so many. I like to have different things for different age groups. I was one that did not like inflatables also but they seem to keep pushing them at us and Jerry that takes care of us>>>>>he loves the inflatables and just started buying them. Oh how I dreaded it, him putting them up. Now years later I like them but more important is the kids just seem fascinated by them, especially how they look in a dark yard so different then what you see in the store displayed.
> 
> I have weird ones, xmas we have a bull rider, hubby was a bull rider, we have santa on one of them turn around mowers, they are just weird. But we have pretty traditional ones for Halloween and we just have 2. I have a huge yard and would love to set more of them up because our yard is really dark, but every season I always spend all my dough on props so there is never enough money to buy another inflatable, maybe next year!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have lots of fun! Too bad the neighbours are so cranky. That's just mean.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I really love your display!!! I wish more people would decorate for Halloween. If I drove by and saw this it would make my day????


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree with Kittyvibe and Frankie's Girl! We had a LOT of tiny TOTers - some were even scared of the inflatables. Because of those kids, I don’t do gore and blood. Instead, I’ll go for the scary-funny scenes for the Littles (skeletons dressed up and posed, kid-sized skels doing stuff like roasting marshmallows over the fire, etc.) and the startle props and the reach-into-the-casket-to-get-your-treat stuff for the older kids. 

I like the height of your inflatable and that it’s not a caraciture that just looks silly. It looks great and adds to the scene without making it look cartoonish. But hey, the fun part is being able to change the scene, eh?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't think it looks cheesy at all. I think he looks great in your cemetery. I'm sure your neighbor was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I know some people dislike inflatables but I like them for 2 reasons. First one is its a quick way to have something big and eye catching for your yard. Not everyone has the means for "realism" or the time for their tiny yards. Second little kids really seem to love them (I mean you get some that are scared) but my response has always been met with oos and ahhs. I personally like them, I do think some people can go a little overboard on them but to each their own. 

I don't think it looks cheesy, but I also never festooned my yard in gore or realism.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

thanks for the responses everyone! 
the neighbor that i was talking to used to do his own haunt and now does a hunted maze at his sons house so he does have some thought put in to his Critique. That being said i think im gonna leave it for this year. There are lots of kids that come up to the house and i would love for them to be scared but not too scared to come up to the house. the other side of my yard its a light show and A LOT more cute so maybe he can be moved there next year. Plenty of non Halloween people thing the yard is great so i guess i should stop worrying lol


----------



## HauntedClog (Oct 6, 2017)

Great setup!! Do whatever makes you happy.
I am sure the kids would be disappointed if you removed the inflatable as well. 

It’s all about having fun so try not to worry about it so much and just enjoy


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

There's not much I can add that hasn't already been said, but I'll add it simply as a voice of support for your display.

I'm not much into inflatables, but I think your setup looks really good. If you like it, keep it; and tell your neighbor they need to set up their own display in their yard with whatever they want to see. 

Unlike a lot of displays using inflatables, I think you've done an excellent job of blending both into a display that can be appreciated by both little kids and adults.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

When that neighbor starts contributing $$$ to your setup he can then have a say in what stays & what goes. Until then, you do you. 

Not everyone digs blow molds but I do so they go out every year around the outside of the house & smaller ones inside. They're not for everyone but they're nostalgia for me & that's all that matters to me, same goes for my indoor decor.

As I've said frequently, if it doesn't look like Halloween threw up, then it's not Halloween for me. I need to be able to sit on my sofa & be surrounded by it all. That might not be someone else's taste but then it's not their house. 

I'm the same way with Christmas, no tasteful white lights with pine cones as ornaments & pine boughs on the mantel, I need kitchsy, aluminum trees, color wheels, crazy vintage ornaments. My tree has so many colored lights on it could be seen from space & it also has that if-the-tree-looks-too-full-then-you-need-20-more-ornaments look. There's not a bare space on it.

Now some would HATE that, but they aren't me & don't live in my house or pay for it all.

As long as you're not doing something that would endanger anyone then leave it be if you like it. You aren't doing a haunted maze, you're doing YOUR set up. I'm sure he had the best of intentions by giving you that advice, but just tell him thanks & leave it be.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Its totally a matter of opinion yours looks great , but personally i don't use them , but i am totally with RCIAG on his remark that until your neighbor contributes cash towards your display then what the hell does his say have to do with your setup ? i am damn sure the kids love it as it is , so i think if you like it , and they like it don't worry , i guess cos i,m a big hammer horror fan i go for a more Gothic traditional prop type display but i have a neighbor who uses inflatables and he gets the same kids as me every Halloween , so i guessing variety is the spice of life .


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Also in this day & age I'd rather see wall-to-wall inflatables than nothing at all. At least you know they love the holiday, love decorating & put some time & money into it all. 

Do I want my yard to look like that? Not right now but maybe one day, who knows? I do have a few pumpkin inflatables & a Jack Skellington on a pumpkin but then I do a pumpkin display, so I don't have a problem with them at all & the older I get the more appreciate the easy stuff like unbox, tie down, & plug in!!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Lol I would just laugh at him I have mainly just inflatables in my display and all the kids love them. I mainly like inflatable because of the low maintenance but also for the great choice’s. I mean when I put up my 13 foot stay puft every Car stops every time and since I really can’t put up animatronics till Halloween Because of rain I love them. 
Now do I love your display absolutely!!
I know it’s expensive but I would suggest that 16 foot inflatable at Lowe’s for a replacement ?. Here’s a video of my decorations so far I have to put up so much more. https://youtu.be/kQJUrrmpJqA


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

How does everyone keep their inflatables from beginning stolen?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi, Hey It's me posting in this thread again.....well all the talk in here which I read yesterday made me ride into town today and guess what>>>>>I just bought my 3rd inflatable! It's a tiny one only 5 ft.. Actually I rode into town to buy this great werewolf costume I saw at Target, maybe living in N.C. I'll do a scene next year for the Lost Colony of Roanoke......somebody said they all became werewolves!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Of course, they are cheesy but if you like it in your yard, then never mind them. It is your display on your yard based on your interpretation of the holiday. 

You do you. 

Besides your set up is pretty good as it is.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Im also not a fan of inflatables! However the one you have does not look cheesy to me. If you are going for creepy scary cemetary in my opinion the inflatable takes away from that vibe


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I would smile at him, sweetly, and say that i’d Be more than happy to replace him with his donation of a reaper of his liking. 
I am not a fan of the inflatables but that is my choice but that is not to say I haven’t looked very seriously at the tall one at Target.


----------



## hikingrita (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks great! Individuality is what makes Halloween great. I love all the different kinds of displays.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it depends on two things. The first and most important is what you like. If you like them, then do it. The second consideration is who is your audience? If it's mostly younger kids, then absolutely go with inflatables. If it's more adults, then your audience will most likely thin out of change to younger children.

However, if it's more of a drive-by thing and people don't actually get out of cars and come in and walk around, then inflatables do a great job of getting attention from further away and looking great.

Mostly do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I personally don't care for inflatables and don't use them in my display. That being said, your inflatable really works in your display, and I think it looks great!


----------



## michellepapp (Sep 7, 2018)

I agree with most of the others... if you like it, go with it. If the neighbor wants support your Halloween display with $$ to change it, then he could have a say ? but still it’s your yard.


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

we could taxidermy your neighbor and use him as a prop ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Steveybee23 said:


> we could taxidermy your neighbor and use him as a prop ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Ha! Ha! That's hilarious. He should suggest that to the neighbour the next time unsolicited opinions are made.


----------



## jenawade (Oct 8, 2006)

While I do think inflatables are cheesy, we use them in our yard anyway. They're a cheap way to fill a lot of space and are something for the littles to enjoy. We have a large variety of things that will appeal to different people in different age groups. We had one of those large "haunted house" walk-through ones once the kids LOVED and you had to walk through it to get to our door. Hubby had a few zippers inside opened a tiny bit so that as you walked through you would suddenly have air blowing down on you in a few places. Unfortunately, when we moved to our current location in the country and put everything in the shed out back we lost most of our stuff to mice. Never thought of that coming from the suburbs - we had a shed then, too, but no mouse problem. Now we can't find one as nice as the one that was destroyed. Go with what works for your local kids! All year we were 'that Halloween house' to the local kids.


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

The other thing to consider is was this unsolicited advice? You mentioned he was a fellow haunter so I assume you guys were talking Halloween shop before this comment came up. You may even have discussed Halloween displays on other occasions. Did he just blurt out that he thought your inflatables were cheesy or did you ask for his advice? I know if I had a fellow haunter in my neighborhood I would praise them on their haunt even if there was something that didn't meet my personal style or taste. As people have said in this thread, individuality and variety are one of the coolest aspects of this holiday. If they wanted my advice on light placement, creep vs fun vs gore factor, prop placement, etc then that is a different story. We would just be having a converstation and getting a different point of view on a problem. 

If he blurted it out, ignore him its your display. If you asked for his advice, he probably doesn't like inflatables. If you do, dont worry about it. (I assume you do because you bought it. And that inflatable isnt nearly as cheesy as some. And honestly who cares. Its your display. Embrace it. It works for your scene.)


----------



## Dr.Reinhardt (Nov 2, 2015)

I agree with everyone here. Personally I think it looks great. If you wanted to add more that would be fine, but as you point out money is a thing. My rule of thumb is to pick a theme and so long as everything fits that theme then you're golden.


----------



## garyf629 (Sep 27, 2009)

I like what you do, as eveyone has said.....It's what you think that matters! Personally, we try very hard to balance scary with being litlle kid friendly. I would feel bad if some parent told me I gave their child nightmares.


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

I myself have never been a fan of inflatables, but if you like it, then it stays! Let your neighbor know he can do whatever he likes with his cemetery. Oh wait...


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I think your reaper inflatable works perfectly where you have him. I love inflatables and use one or two in my yard display each year. This year I bought 3 new ones, and I'm going to use them all. Cheesy? Maybe but so what?? I like to mix the kid friendly in with the creepier elements and I think the balance keeps anyone from getting too scared, above all else, Halloween is supposed to be fun. Plus they add light. Your display looks great the way it is.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

crazyhalloweenguy said:


> Hello all!
> I was talking with a neighbor today and he had a critique for my display. So pretty much what im asking is does it look to cheesy?


Neighbor critiques are like the opinionated neighbors buried in the back of my house… there are a ton of them and you’re going to stumble over them no matter what. But the advice of your fellow haunters is right, it’s really your haunt. Do what you want and don’t worry about what others think. I for one dislike zombies. I find them derivative and over used. But does that mean no one should have zombies in their haunt. NOPE!!! I’m not a big fan of inflatables for my graveyard mostly because even if I found one I like, there’s no room. But I love the inflatable jack-o-lanterns one of the neighbors a few blocks over puts up every Halloween. One of our neighbors fills their lawn with all manner of inflatables, and I laugh every time I drive by.

Everyone has an opinion. If you try to follow everyone’s advice you’ll wind up with a mess that probably nobody likes, including you. You can create a graveyard your neighbor likes, and the family down the street with younger kids will probably not like it because the zombies are too scary. Your inflatable fits the mood of your graveyard, and really, that’s why you bought him, right? You liked him and thought he would look great in your graveyard. As long as he still makes you feel that way, then don’t worry about what others say. After all, if you just get rid of him, where is he going to find another job this late in the season?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I originally was browsing without signing in so when I had to click on the links to the photos was expecting something...well that I wouldn't like. Also haven't been a fan of inflatables but have added a few to my own collection to use during bad weather. Honestly I thought the yard looked nice. The tall piece balances off the yard well and it does give it a lot of vertical interest as well as being lit. I think the neighbor just doesn't like inflatables at all. I think it works well with your set up and if he asks again let him know you decorate for the little kids too. I know I do and realistic and more scary props while great for older kids can keep the little ones from approaching sometimes. I think it's nice to decorate for both groups. I love seeing the little ones come up all wide eyed and looking at everything.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

chubstuff said:


> Neighbor critiques are like the opinionated neighbors buried in the back of my house… there are a ton of them and you’re going to stumble over them no matter what. But the advice of your fellow haunters is right, it’s really your haunt. Do what you want and don’t worry about what others think. I for one dislike zombies. I find them derivative and over used. But does that mean no one should have zombies in their haunt. NOPE!!! I’m not a big fan of inflatables for my graveyard mostly because even if I found one I like, there’s no room. But I love the inflatable jack-o-lanterns one of the neighbors a few blocks over puts up every Halloween. One of our neighbors fills their lawn with all manner of inflatables, and I laugh every time I drive by.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion. If you try to follow everyone’s advice you’ll wind up with a mess that probably nobody likes, including you. You can create a graveyard your neighbor likes, and the family down the street with younger kids will probably not like it because the zombies are too scary. Your inflatable fits the mood of your graveyard, and really, that’s why you bought him, right? You liked him and thought he would look great in your graveyard. As long as he still makes you feel that way, then don’t worry about what others say. After all, if you just get rid of him, where is he going to find another job this late in the season?



Very well said! Do what makes you smile!


----------



## Hearsequeen (Sep 5, 2018)

I am like others who said they don't usually like inflatables, but in your case, I do like your set up. Looks very eerie and attracts attention.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Crazy, I think that you should do you! There’s plenty of room for all types of haunts & haunters. Frankly I’m just thrilled to see people not only enjoying Halloween but actually participating in it. My yard really changed over the years and is probably not the best for really young kids, but my neighbors house is just perfect for younger TOT’s. If we were all the same that would be truly terrifying.... & not in a good All Hallows’ sort of way.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I think your inflatables look fun! I like your yard! Your neighbor is probably jealous because he couldn't handle a 12-foot reaper in his yard.  (You should've told your neighbor that he could use more inflatables in his yard. XP)
Don't let one neighbor's critique of your yard deter you from what you like and can afford.


----------



## JeffnStein (Sep 1, 2017)

I've had the same guy in my cemetery for the last two years. We have a Halloween-Birthday-Chicken Stew party for people of all ages. All in all I have eight inflatables at different locations. Some are more fun, some are creepier. 

I will probably move him somewhere else this year and change things up.

A couple pictures from last year's party are attached.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> How does everyone keep their inflatables from beginning stolen?


 just stake them down with the supplied stakes


----------



## trachcanman (Dec 17, 2015)

Ask him where he wants you to pick up those additions he mentioned once he has paid for them. I don't care for inflatables but doesn't mean somebody else can't use them however they see fit. It's your yard decorate how ever you want it and listen to the kids who come thru, and see how they react. After all it is about entertaining the kids not the local adults.


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Not a fan of inflatables as it does not fit with my personal home haunt. They scream "Fake" and/or "Friendly." That said, I think the inflatables improve in design every year and depending on your hanut theme, they could be a great addition. I think some of them, like the big, towering Reapers are pretty cool, just not a good fit for me. I delight when the kids are too scared to walk up to the house. I know I've done my job and it's all static props.


----------



## Hallopois (Sep 3, 2017)

It was hard for me to see the display due to small pictures which I couldn't figure out a way to enlarge. BUT, it looks good and, like others, I am not a fan of inflatables but I have a tall reaper too in my side yard and a smaller inflatable spider. Personally, I would not use him in the cemetery but it's personal taste and what you are going for. I would ignore your neighbors suggestion unless you find it helpful.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I think you do what feels good to you. I know there are a lot of "cutesy" inflatables out there. But, I say what's wrong with a little cuteness?  It doesn't all have to be so dark, gory and serious. Plus, I think it helps put some younger kids at ease. That being said, I have had conflicting thoughts about adding an inflatable to my set up too. Although, as previously mentioned, they are getting better and better and there are some really cool ones out there now.

Well, and my other issue would be storing the dang things!!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

verdict: HF members have a lot of thoughts about inflatables, lol.

i admittedly didn't read the whole thread, so this is similar to what others have said and for all i know it may be nearly identical to some, but i wanted to add this--

i think "is this too cheesy" is the wrong question. is this inflatable super scary? i don't personally think so. does this inflatable fit within the aesthetic of my display? maybe, i can't tell a ton of detail from the pictures but it doesn't look out of place. but as for cheesy, that's 100% your own preference. if it works for you, a dozen different opinions from a dozen different people don't matter at all.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I used to don't like inflatables because nobody used it (I guess it was frowned upon?). Fast forward today, almost everyone have one or more. At most I have 2 inflatables for Halloween and Christmas. I also have one for St Patrick's Day.


----------

